# Do you prefer to listen to music using headphones or speakers?



## iamSharon (Dec 27, 2021)

It's hard for me to declare one over the other as a preference. Thinking about it, I think I mostly wear headphones so I don't bother anyone else who may not care to listen to music. When I'm home cleaning I love to blast music through my speakers to stay motivated.


----------



## Pig Hip (Dec 27, 2021)

It's definitely a situational thing, I agree.


----------



## Lammchen (Jan 1, 2022)

We have some really nice stereo speakers that I have hooked up to my laptop so I prefer to listen to music that way. When I worked, I always had my ipod buds in my ears and got some ear infections because of the bacteria. I should have cleaned them more with rubbing alcohol but never thought about it.


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 28, 2022)

Speakers mostly............ I listen to stuff in MONO if I can.... I listen to my cassettes and 8tracks in mono..... As well as when I watch movies....... 

My records I cant do anything about.. If they are stereo thats how I listen.......

I jusr prefer MONO better...... Always have


----------



## Nomad (Jan 30, 2022)

When I am traveling, I like to use headphones; however, at my home, I use speakers. I can't use speakers when I am outdoors, and I don't have to use headphones when I am indoors.


----------



## Sincerem (Jan 30, 2022)

That's where music take me to seven heaven. I enjoy using the headset to listen to my songs, the sound is solo to my hearing, which is very pleasing.


----------



## Shole (Feb 1, 2022)

Speakers, my ears hurt after a while. But if it's like, at night, where I need to let out my emotions and just need some music to do it, I put on the headphones. But speakers are the way to go.


----------



## DudeThatsErin (Feb 3, 2022)

Speakers. Headphones hurt my ears after a while.


----------



## dfarmer2001 (Mar 18, 2022)

This is an excellent question. I would prefer to listen to my music through a speaker. However, if there are a lot of people around, as a courtesy to them, I will listen to music via a headset. Overall, I would much rather listen via a speaker though.


----------

